# Quad Du Jour!



## Beauty Marked! (Dec 28, 2006)

I am currently in love with a home made Quad of MAC Shadows that I am really digging at the moment.  I am NC 45-47 for reference (althought I don't ever wear MAC Foundations. *razz*)

Smut
Trax
Beauty Marked
Mulch

I get the most classy, polished, but still elegantly edgy eye.  All followed up with lashings of black mascara on curled lashes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Gorgeous everytime and so quick and easy...Love that! 

Just had to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last weeks Quad Du Jour, by the way, was my poor (wo)man's Smokey eye holiday palette ( Satin Taupe, Club, Vex, and Black Tied) LOL


----------



## lsperry (Dec 29, 2006)

*NW45 here*

Thanks for starting this thread! I saw a similar one here: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57304 and wanted us to start one for darker skintones. I ordered 4 quads from MacPro.com and am trying to come up with colors for blue, green, purple and pink looks. I'm depotting and pigment pressing this weekend....Woohoo!! I'm going to review this thread for some ideas: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56964

But, I have one request here: I hate the Restless(s) color in the “take wing eyes:4” quad. It looks like dried cement on me! Yuuccckkk! What color can I put in its place – pigment or shadow. I had a thought of replacing it with a shadow or pigment I could use as a blush and/or additional shadow….please help! 

Oh, if you want to see this quad, it's still on mac.com's website: the colors are: Tickles, lightly silvered pink with pink pearl; Take Wing, rustic brown with blue pearl; Bravado, antiqued rose; and Restless, silver grey.


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing...can we get a pick and idea of placement of each color?


----------



## lsperry (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes; I'm NW45. I have a lot of MAC shadows/pigments, I didn't want to list them all. If I don't have the color anyone suggests, I'll substitute something similar. Don't forget, shadows and pigments....TIA


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_Thanks for sharing...can we get a pick and idea of placement of each color?_

 
Sorry, but is this directed to me or Isperry? LOL


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 

 
_Sorry, but is this directed to me or Isperry? LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
To you of your newly discovered quad


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Dec 29, 2006)

My rec for suitable replacements for Restless in the Take Wing Quad to make to more pret a porte for you would be:

(as similiar colour family substitutes and not LE)

Satin Taupe
Vex

(as a departure but still works nicely)
Seedy Pearl
Softwash grey Pigment
coco pigment
Platinum Pigment


Just for starters.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HTH

I love coming up with quad combos...can I have a go at offering you ideas for the pinks, purples, green etc. quads you are putting together?


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_To you of your newly discovered quad_

 
So many ways, but my tried and true combo is as follows:

Mulch as a wash, Smut to the outer V, Trax snuggled up inside the outer V and a tiny bit to the inner V, and Beauty Marked to tightline both top and bottom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I occassionally take smut to my waterlines for that super sultry extra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry no pics as my camera and my photographic skill are woeful.  LOL


----------



## amoona (Dec 29, 2006)

I only have one homemade 4 quad, it was my first MAC purchase hehe. The rest of my stuff is in the 15 quad. So here it is ... my first ever MAC look, and one that I still wear at least twice a week:

Brule - as a highlight
Motif - all over the lid
Mulch - crease
Folie - outer v

I LOVE Motif!!!! In this combo on me, after the shadows set Motif seems to have a very light purple look to it. When I use it with greens it has a pink look ... I just love it.

Edit: I'm an NC40


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I only have one homemade 4 quad, it was my first MAC purchase hehe. The rest of my stuff is in the 15 quad. So here it is ... my first ever MAC look, and one that I still wear at least twice a week:

Brule - as a highlight
Motif - all over the lid
Mulch - crease
Folie - outer v

I LOVE Motif!!!! In this combo on me, after the shadows set Motif seems to have a very light purple look to it. When I use it with greens it has a pink look ... I just love it._

 
What is your complexion btw for reference?


----------



## amoona (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_What is your complexion btw for reference?_

 
oops i totally forgot to add that. i'm an olive complexion ... mac nc40, black hair, dark brown eyes, black as hell eyebrows too hehe.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_oops i totally forgot to add that. i'm an olive complexion ... mac nc40, black hair, dark brown eyes, black as hell eyebrows too hehe._

 
Nice sounding quad.  Must check out some combos with it.  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, are your black as hell eyebrows the same color as someone's eyebrows that are black as all get out?  LOL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too cute.


----------



## ohsosparkly (Feb 1, 2007)

hi,
thanks for this great combo- I'm NW42 and think I will try this out. Only I don't have Smut.  Any ideas for subs or how can I 'make' smut with other mac colors?? I have blacks, no prob....


----------

